# Royal Purple Syncromax- Magic Elixir



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Just replaced the GM dino-based ATF fluid that was put in there following my last 5-6 synchro rebuild with Royal Purple Synchromax. I had Synchromax in there prior to the synchro iwarranty issue, and I missed it...

She's shifting better than ever.

Easiest, most effective mod M6 owners can do- especially if you run a GMM. Big difference.


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

right on Groucho, anyone changing out their shifter on their GTO, should change their tranny fluid. Personally I used the Royal Purple also.
Big Difference. but you can't go wrong with either RP, Torco, or Amsoil.
all are top notch fluids.


----------

